# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  [BPMN] Questions diagramme BPMN 2.0

## lid

Bonsoir  tous,

J'aurais voulu connaitre la meilleure solution :
- Un "vnement de fin Message" connect  un "vnement de dbut message" via un flux de message (donc dans un processus d'un autre corridor) 
- Une "tche avec envoi de message" (puis un vnement de fin non tagu) connect  un "vnement de dbut message" via un flux de message (donc dans un processus d'un autre corridor).

Merci pour votre aide et bonne soire.
Philippe

----------


## atifadil

bonjour,
Pour moi il n y a pas de bonne rponse, cela dpend de ton auditoire, s'il es familier avec BPMN jopte pour un message throw et un autre catch sinon des activit seront mieux pour un auditoire simple

----------

